

ASK HM: Why Trademark domain name? Supply.com vs Svpply.com - aleksTV

When i go to a website I see some have trademarked their domain name. My question is lets say Supply.com trademarked "Supply.com" would they be able to sue Svpply.com. Supply seems to me to be a generic word. Lets say they were both in the same space. This is all hypothetical. I ask because if someone bought Faceboook.com/Faceebook.com/Fadebook, then Facebook.com would be able to sue.<p>But since Supply is such a generic term could they really sue? again i only use this as an example because most people are probably familiar with Svpply.
======
OafTobark
It varies. Usually a trademark is specific to an industry or field so Delta
Dental and Delta Airlines are okay because they are in a different industry.
It gets funky when there are overlaps in industry or the two operate entirely
in the same space doing the same thing.

